# Rescue



## Marissa (Dec 31, 2009)

For many years I have fostered, volunteered and done most of the leg work for local rescue groups. After almost a year of contemplating I have decided to start my own rescue group. S.O.N.A.R.R (Shepherds of Nebraska Animal Rescue and Rehabilitation) will be based out of Omaha, NE. We are going to start slow only because I want this done right. I want to obtain my non profit status BEFORE I start taking in dogs and getting in over my head. We will reach out and help with other states as well, as long as we have help with transportation when we get up and running. If you would like to help in anyway, please let me know. As you all know, we can use all the help we can get!! You can pm me for more information if you are interested in helping. Thanks so much !


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

Good Luck!!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Thats great!

We could always use more GSD Rescues!

I would start one myself if I had the time, money and help.

Maybe someday


----------

